# Best spray wax



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

Just looking for opinions for the best spray wax for durability?


----------



## gizzmobell (Aug 3, 2010)

optimum car wax its easy on and give a great shine, and has good durability.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

OCW but if you`re after best durability why not a spray sealant ?


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

OCW,or Autoglym Aqua/Express wax.


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

cheers, what about C3?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

no best, personal preference. although im not massivley keen on these spray waxes, if i use one its always duargloss aquawax...


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Optimum car wax looks great and lasts!


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

with the time itll take you to wipe off over spray, then buffed off the residue, it would be better to buy a liquid or paste wax, theyre more durable, spray waxes certainly arent this despite what they say, theyre too watery

ive tried the megs nxt gen, despite being advised against it and to try the ultimate quik wax instead, wish id listened now

although thats not to say nxt gen isnt good, a friend uses it on her polished alloys and they come out a treat


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

another ocw vote here


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Einszett spray wax is amazing. Can't comment on durability as I only applied it this week but the ease of use, looks and beading/sheeting are out of this world for something that was sprayed on to a car without giving it any proper attention. :thumb:


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

Optimum Car Wax is what I look as far as a "wax" look
Car Pro ReLoad or Optimum Opti Seal are the 2 I like for a long lasting "sealan" type of look


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

I seem to have many of these but tried few inc. OCW and it was really easy and durable for me. I just keep it as a proper LSP for those times I have no time. I'm now tempted to try my Prima Hydro. It is said to be easy, durable and can mask swirls. Comments on Hydro will also be appreciated.


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

I am looking for something quicker and easier to apply than a paste wax TBH. Just for those jobs when you are pushed for time. Its quite clear OCW gets big votes.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

OCW or aquawax gets my vote.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Megs ultimate quik wax is great - great beading!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

The 2 best ones i've used for ease of use with a top finish are ocw and field glaze both are just spray, wipe, walk away, it don't get any easier than that imho


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

i used c3 the other day very impressed with it, used it on my mates passat couple of weeks ago and still going strong. :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Does it have to be a wax? Werkstat acrylic jett trigger is beyond easy to use.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

bigmc said:


> Does it have to be a wax? Werkstat acrylic jett trigger is beyond easy to use.


I have to agree with that man :thumb: gives a really nice shine too


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

ginge7289 said:


> I am looking for something quicker and easier to apply than a paste wax TBH. Just for those jobs when you are pushed for time. Its quite clear OCW gets big votes.


If you're looking for something to replace a paste wax, then yes, I'd also say OCW - easy to use and great durability.


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Does it have to be a wax? Werkstat acrylic jett trigger is beyond easy to use.


No does not need to be a wax I guess.


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Can you use a spray wax to top up your shine over a wax from a different company? i.e OCW over a dodo wax?


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

i used to use aquawax over fk1000p. it changed the look slightly, made it look a bit warmer.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Waxes and hybrids work well on others without much bonding issues but pure sealants may require a sealant base to bond. Like Planet Polish's Last Minute spray. It isn't recommended even on their own wax V.S.O.P. but a sealant.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Does it have to be a wax? Werkstat acrylic jett trigger is beyond easy to use.


He can get werkstat glos,its a spray wax/qd.
ajt is more a spray sealant.
pinnacle as an amazing couple of spray waxes!.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Optimum car wax is superb just like using a good QD.


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

^^^ Who sells this?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Most of the retailers Motorgeek, Elite car care ect.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Another vote for Zymol Field Glaze, it's carnauba in a bottle - spray on, wipe, walk away!


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

How do you guys rate Scholl Concept's SW20? Is it anywhere as durable as OCW?


----------



## Nick_Zee (Oct 29, 2011)

Just a quick note that some spray waxes are "proper" waxes, whereas others are mere "booster" waxes for proper waxes. Zymol Field Glaze and Meguiars Ultimate Quik Wax are examples of spray waxes that are mere boosters and should not be used as stand-alone waxes if you want maximum protection. Nonetheless, I like how these two look and feel and they compliment other waxes in their respective ranges beautifully.

OCW offers full strength protection and would be my choice if I could only use a spray wax.


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

I agree with OCW, but Mothers spray waxes are great too.

Additional thought: if it has to be a quick spray why not include Opti Seal???


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Another shout for Optimum Car Wax. So easy to use, durable and good looks.
Next favourite is Prima Hydro. Same as above only slightly down on durability.
A good dark horse (and also sealant) is Wolfgang Deep Gloss Spritz Sealant. The smell lets it down a bit, but it's a good performer and looks better after a day or too.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

wee_green_mini said:


> Another shout for Optimum Car Wax. So easy to use, durable and good looks.
> Next favourite is Prima Hydro. Same as above only slightly down on durability.
> A good dark horse (and also sealant) is Wolfgang Deep Gloss Spritz Sealant. The smell lets it down a bit, but it's a good performer and looks better after a day or too.


Glad to hear this. FedEx guy called and I just got my Wolfgang Spritz. But I found its smell more than appealing??

By this moment, I have all these three sprays at home, BTW


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Maybe I have an older version then... I know it was changed at some point, so maybe after I got mine. It was well over a year ago I got it...

Mine smells like feet.
Bad feet!  :lol:


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Mine is like coconuts plus some other tropical stuff. 

But I know what you mean. I once had used FourStars Spray Sealant and I only recall it's smell was foul. But I used it again after a year and saw that it smelled not that bad at all, but flowers etc. I don't know if it happens if not shaken well or there is excess gas inside the container. Or, if I have too many products to confuse myself.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Sounds nice! :thumb:

I'll probably get another bottle in 6 months or so, so I'll maybe get to sniff the tropical stuff come the time


----------



## NoobWash (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry to bump the thread.. Any thumbs up for C3 smart carnauba? I have a choice between C3 and OCW :/

Thanks,
Lou


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Not strictly wax but am loving prima hydro atm


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Love the Meguiars UQW, and the beading is really nice! 

I also enjoy the new Dodo Juice Detailing Spray and Chemical Guys P40


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

having put two layers of Jeff acrylic jett trigger on a couple of months ago in cold temperatures and it went on so easily i wish i had used it years ago. still beading and sheeting well.


----------



## bomcar (Jan 10, 2011)

OCW for spray wax
JW AJT for spray sealant
both is LSP


----------



## rex79gt (Jul 27, 2010)

Optimum car wax
opti-seal

combine both = perfect


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

rex79gt said:


> Optimum car wax
> opti-seal
> 
> combine both = perfect


Agree.


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

permanon car supershine brilliant - simples

ok it ain't a wax but it is so so easy to use, apply while the car is still wet as part of the drying stage and it's done so much quicker than anything i've used before


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

Had some amazing results with Pinnacle crystal mist. It brought a good shine but was very quick and easy to use.


----------

